

Trouble brewing for Google Wallet - Cherian_Abraham
http://www.mobilepaymentstoday.com/blog/6993/Trouble-brewing-for-Google-Wallet

======
maneesh1
My "sources" tell me that Visa/MC will just drastically drop fees for using
their services if things like G Wallet and Square gain any sort of real
traction. Right now, from an aggregate volume percentage, neither are even at
0.1%.

